# Things to know before your First Drive?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

So I just entered my banking info and I think I'm good to go. But I don't really see any instructions. I've been reading and I understand that you have to do certain things like log in, accept, and rate. I also understand that you should bring water and gum? I just have to ask if any of you forgot to do something required before your first drive. I need to be prepared so that I don't forget something.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I also understand that you should bring water and gum? I


Only sucker noobs do that.

Most of us just drive man, get the pax from A to B, be courteous friendly and professional. You will figure it out


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> So I just entered my banking info and I think I'm good to go. But I don't really see any instructions. I've been reading and I understand that you have to do certain things like log in, accept, and rate. I also understand that you should bring water and gum? I just have to ask if any of you forgot to do something required before your first drive. I need to be prepared so that I don't forget something.


Bring your license and a drink.
Park in safe spots. Keep your eyes open. Learn where all of the public bathrooms are and at what times they are open.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> I just have to ask if any of you forgot to do something required before your first drive. I need to be prepared so that I don't forget something.


Find out what your state, your insurance company and your lien holder requires you to have for insurance. ie rideshare endorsement, commercial insurance, gap insurance etc. Check for yourself and don't trust Uber's word on this.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Did you bring condoms?


----------



## Goober4Uber (Nov 20, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> So I just entered my banking info and I think I'm good to go. But I don't really see any instructions. I've been reading and I understand that you have to do certain things like log in, accept, and rate. I also understand that you should bring water and gum? I just have to ask if any of you forgot to do something required before your first drive. I need to be prepared so that I don't forget something.


Make sure and pack a portopotty!


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Why are you guys being non serious?


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Why are you guys being non serious?


Which post wasn't serious? The only thing I forgot on my first day was to pick up the correct rider. True story. My very first ride I had the wrong rider and didn't get paid. I didn't bring condoms either but I'm female and don't typically carry them around. How would I know what size to get?  Just drive. You'll learn as you go.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> Which post wasn't serious? The only thing I forgot on my first day was to pick up the correct rider. True story. My very first ride I had the wrong rider and didn't get paid. I didn't bring condoms either but I'm female and don't typically carry them around. How would I know what size to get?  Just drive. You'll learn as you go.


How did you forget the correct rider?

Also, do I need to display the Uber sign on my vehicle?


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> How did you forget the correct rider?


I forgot to ask their name before I let them in. Multiple people at the same place waiting on an uber.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> I forgot to ask their name before I let them in. Multiple people at the same place waiting on an uber.


Wow lol. That's why you ask them your name then I suppose. But did you get a bad rating from the other rider?

My other question is if you take a wrong road or exit and have to circle back, does the rider get frustrated? Also, what if the rider doesn't know the address of where you need to go but just knows around where it is and starts describing things in obscure ways that leave you confused?


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Wow lol. That's why you ask them your name then I suppose. But did you get a bad rating from the other rider?
> 
> My other question is if you take a wrong road or exit and have to circle back, does the rider get frustrated? Also, what if the rider doesn't know the address of where you need to go but just knows around where it is and starts describing things in obscure ways that leave you confused?


No the other rider cancelled. That's when I figured out what I did wrong.

If you take a ring route or something just apologize . Stuff happens. They might be aholes about it but who cares. People screw up and navigations do too.

If they don't have a destination address set in the app, don't move one inch until they enter one.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> No the other rider cancelled. That's when I figured out what I did wrong.
> 
> If you take a ring route or something just apologize . Stuff happens. They might be aholes about it but who cares. People screw up and navigations do too.
> 
> If they don't have a destination address set in the app, don't move one inch until they enter one.


Okay sounds good. I think I can be good at this job/activity. It seems good and now I have a new car. It's just that before that first drive, I am quite a bit nervous.

Now let me tell you this. I have a friend that I drive around from time to time. He gets on me for every little thing and it causes me to get frustrated. Now conversely I have a friend who likes to drive a lot and when I tell him to make sure to stop or to look out for other cars, he loses himself and gets really mad at me. So I just hope that Uber riders aren't like my friend who basically is a passenger driver. A lot of friends get mad at each other when they drive each other. That's the one thing that is in the back of my mind. Even when I drive my mom, she gets very paranoid over everything. I wonder why people are like that with each other and if that is how it is with Uber.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> So I just entered my banking info and I think I'm good to go. But I don't really see any instructions. I've been reading and I understand that you have to do certain things like log in, accept, and rate. I also understand that you should bring water and gum? I just have to ask if any of you forgot to do something required before your first drive. I need to be prepared so that I don't forget something.


Main thing you need to know before you drive? The very good chance you won't make a profit doing this. Confirmed income tax time. But if you are a people person you will meet alot of people. Some of them are actually okay.


----------



## 8bitJermaine (Oct 29, 2016)

Learn the busy areas.

Don't drive around for no reason burning gas.

Use the rider app to see how many drivers are around you when you are parked. If they are a lot, MOVE from that area.

Stay positive and remember that this is like any other customer driven business, it's up to you to how excellent your service is.

Learn how to read your pax when it comes to conversation.

Keep the inside of your car clean also a small bottle of febreeze is good.

And Relax.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Reboot your phone.
Open the Uber driver app
Take a deep breath
Exhale -- super important
Go Online and wait for ping
Accept any ping. You might not be ready for Pool yet, but you don't want to start out with non-acceptances, so accept everything to get your acceptance percentage up
Touch "Navigate" in the upper right for turn by turn directions
Follow the directions and drive to your pickup
Roll down pax side window, smile, say "Hi...what's your name?"
If they give you the right name, let them in the car.
Swipe to Start the Trip
Touch "Navigate" in the upper right for turn by turn directions
If the pax asks how long you've been driving for Uber (a common question), tell them only a few weeks. Don't even think about telling them they're your first pax!
Follow the directions and drive to the destination
Find a safe place to drop off
Say "Here we are!" but don't sound relieved. Never let them see you sweat.
Say "Thank you, have a great day!"
Swipe Complete Trip
Rate pax 5 stars unless the pax is a total ass.
Swipe Submit Rating -- you are now back online and available for more pings
Repeat until you have to pee
Very important! When you have to pee, go offline first.
In a nutshell -- go online, accept ping, drive to pickup point, pick up pax, start trip, drive to destination, drop off pax, end trip, rate, repeat.

This is driving a car. Point A to Point B. Don't overthink. By your 4th or 5th ride, you'll be a pro.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Reboot your phone.
> Open the Uber driver app
> Take a deep breath
> Exhale -- super important
> ...


Oh okay thanks for this. I'm going to save this post and study. Also, do they ever ask you what else you do for work or how much you make with Uber?


----------



## Grumpyz63 (Feb 3, 2016)

As for the water, gum, etc, I put small bottles of water in the door pockets but that's it. Although I picked up a pax last night whose breath would've knocked a buzzard off a shit wagon at a hundred feet, mints would've been handy in that situation.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> I forgot to ask their name before I let them in. Multiple people at the same place waiting on an uber.


I think this has happened to all of us at least once.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Have you ever had a time where the Map lead you to the slightly wrong destination? What do you do in that case?


----------



## 8bitJermaine (Oct 29, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Have you ever had a time where the Map lead you to the slightly wrong destination? What do you do in that case?


If you know the area and the destination seems wrong just ask them and then open your navigation app(not the uber app) and put in the address.


----------



## LetteJockey (Nov 20, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Have you ever had a time where the Map lead you to the slightly wrong destination? What do you do in that case?


I don't currently drive for Uber, but as my username implies, drive ambulette, so I'm not running any Uber app on my android phone. I've found that Waze or Mapquest apps on my phone are extremely accurate (whereas my standalone GPS is sometimes "off" - sometimes off by a LOT). Waze and Mapquest have both saved the day for me when the GPS didn't cut it. Many of my passengers don't know where they are going, so it's up to me to get them to the destination address texted to me on the company phone. The one downside to Waze(and probably MapQuest, as well), is that they are internet-based and dependent on servers being both reachable and functional, and I've found Waze "goes down" fairly often, though usually for brief periods. That's where the standalone GPS comes in, and why I still feel the need to always have a GPS with me in the van. Short of nuclear war zorching the satellites with an EMP burst, my GPS will always work - even during a widespread regional blackout.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

8bitJermaine said:


> If you know the area and the destination seems wrong just ask them and then open your navigation app(not the uber app) and put in the address.


I understand. It's just that one time I was trying to go to a doctors office and my Iphone Map GPS led me a few blocks short and I couldn't find it with the app.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> Did you bring condoms?


To place over the barrel of your carbine to prevent water penetrating the firing mechanism?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Why are you guys being non serious?


Why are you being such a gnub tool? Like all of this stuff had been posted here a zillion times. Search once dude.


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Jun 14, 2016)

If you're going to drive drunks home at night, you will need puke bags or a bucket. I have plastic grocery bags stuffed in the seat pockets and a small bucket underneath the center tray of my van. Don't leave home without them!


----------



## Uber Jason (Sep 9, 2016)

If anyone pukes, makes a mess or damages your car you MUST take good pictures and submit them to uber for any cleaning fee or repair claim. Otherwise you're totally screwed. Pack a roll of paper towels. You'll know why when it happens.

Don't provide water and gum or mints. I have some but I don't share it unless specifically asked. We don't make enough to supply pax with this stuff.

Also don't take anyone under 18. That's a big no no. If they look young then ask for ID. It's your responsibility to find out. If under 18 then report them as a fraudulent rider.


----------



## Uber Jason (Sep 9, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Have you ever had a time where the Map lead you to the slightly wrong destination? What do you do in that case?


Yes. But eventually it will get you there. When in doubt ask the pax.


----------



## LASAC_BER (May 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> So I just entered my banking info and I think I'm good to go. But I don't really see any instructions. I've been reading and I understand that you have to do certain things like log in, accept, and rate. I also understand that you should bring water and gum? I just have to ask if any of you forgot to do something required before your first drive. I need to be prepared so that I don't forget something.


Call uber and ask when your orientation and training session is.

What would you do if UP.net wasn't here? Nothing? Example of why we had 2 AMAZING presidential candidates...people don't know how to think and research for themselves and would rather rely on others to tell them what opinion to have.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

LASAC_BER said:


> Call uber and ask when your orientation and training session is.
> 
> What would you do if UP.net wasn't here? Nothing? Example of why we had 2 AMAZING presidential candidates...people don't know how to think and research for themselves and would rather rely on others to tell them what opinion to have.


There is no orientation or training


----------



## uberDenton (Oct 20, 2016)

What? You didn't get invited to orientation? 

There's free donuts and coffee (uber takes 25% of each though, of course)


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

uberDenton said:


> What? You didn't get invited to orientation?
> 
> There's free donuts and coffee (uber takes 25% of each though, of course)


I would love to go but didn't know anything about it. Do they have one in the Peninsula?


----------



## uberDenton (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

uberDenton said:


> What? You didn't get invited to orientation?
> 
> There's free donuts and coffee (uber takes 25% of each though, of course)


That's not true everywhere.

No donuts here in Miami, but we do have pastelitos and churros, and several forms of coffee-like substances: Cafe Cubano, Cortadito, Cafe con Leche, and Mojitos. And the training is in both languages: Spanglish and Creole.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

JimKE said:


> That's not true everywhere.
> 
> No donuts here in Miami, but we do have pastelitos and churros, and several forms of coffee-like substances: Cafe Cubano, Cortadito, Cafe con Leche, and Mojitos. And the training is in both languages: Spanglish and Creole.


Yea I saw something where there are events. I'm now trying to find an event in my area. Would like to meet some people anyway.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> So I just entered my banking info and I think I'm good to go. But I don't really see any instructions. I've been reading and I understand that you have to do certain things like log in, accept, and rate. I also understand that you should bring water and gum? I just have to ask if any of you forgot to do something required before your first drive. I need to be prepared so that I don't forget something.


I misread that as "bring water and GUN", and for a second there thought you were a reasonably self-interested, rationally me-comes-first newbie ... guess not

Bring tire goop. Bring radiator water, not paxhole water. Bring legal stimulants of choice, like Monster Energy drink or diet pills

Bring paper towels.

Bring rubber floor mats.

Bring YOUR phone's charger.

Etc.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

LetteJockey said:


> I don't currently drive for Uber, but as my username implies, drive ambulette, so I'm not running any Uber app on my android phone. I've found that Waze or Mapquest apps on my phone are extremely accurate (whereas my standalone GPS is sometimes "off" - sometimes off by a LOT). Waze and Mapquest have both saved the day for me when the GPS didn't cut it. Many of my passengers don't know where they are going, so it's up to me to get them to the destination address texted to me on the company phone. The one downside to Waze(and probably MapQuest, as well), is that they are internet-based and dependent on servers being both reachable and functional, and I've found Waze "goes down" fairly often, though usually for brief periods. That's where the standalone GPS comes in, and why I still feel the need to always have a GPS with me in the van. Short of nuclear war zorching the satellites with an EMP burst, my GPS will always work - even during a widespread regional blackout.


Android Google Play search: Offline Navigation

Just don't use it on Uber, not unless servers and networks are down... pax will CRUCIFY you for those extra 15 seconds fiddling with phone


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

PS and bring a frikkin hammer, breaker bar with 1 1/2" oil filter socket, or your former upper and/or lower control arm

What for? Ever hear the one about the Eskimo two-stick toilet technology? THE BIG ONE'S FOR FENDING OFF THE WOLVES


----------



## JakeZ (Nov 22, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Only sucker noobs do that.
> 
> Most of us just drive man, get the pax from A to B, be courteous friendly and professional. You will figure it out


Totally Right, also I'm not kissing the ass of four drunk no-tipping asses that pile into my car for a $5 dollar ride, thinking it should be free. As Uber promotes, you're running you're own business. I do so professionally, nobody's life should be cheapened for any reason while just trying to do the right things. I do carry special things for good people. Idiots, not so much. Point A-B and I'm done, I did my job....


----------



## JakeZ (Nov 22, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Have you ever had a time where the Map lead you to the slightly wrong destination? What do you do in that case?


well, as you know, google maps is pretty good/accurate if any app fails you. If you're not so familiar with the area, the destination....for example if you're taking a customer to a hotel, call the hotel and ask them what landmarks are near them so you can can dial in and get it done.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Would like to meet some people anyway.


Meeting other Uber drivers is a good idea. I find them to be friendly and VERY helpful. Whenever I'm at an airport queue hangout or cruise port staging lot, I go up and introduce myself. I've gotten a lot of great info that way.

Also, you will occasionally drive other Uber drivers. I had a driver/pax last night. Great guy, we had a very good conversation and I learned a lot from him.

I actually would not walk across the street to attend an Uber-presented meeting. It's going to be a regurgitation of the 5-star suggestions and a sales pitch for Pool. I'm not going to learn much from Uberkids who don't drive.

I'll spend my time with the drivers who actually know what they are talking about.


----------



## LetteJockey (Nov 20, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Android Google Play search: Offline Navigation
> 
> Just don't use it on Uber, not unless servers and networks are down... pax will CRUCIFY you for those extra 15 seconds fiddling with phone


Thanks!


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Get a stun gun. If you get a puker or an uppity passenger, you'll know what to do!


----------



## GaryWinFlorida (Jan 3, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Have you ever had a time where the Map lead you to the slightly wrong destination? What do you do in that case?


Happens a lot. Make sure you have your MAPS or WAZE set to satellite view and not just the street map. It helps A LOT to see the actual building where you are picking pax up. Sometimes the pax will order the ride in their backyard and MAPS will take you to the street behind their house! Or MAPS will lead you to the wrong driveway (ie the office building next door because it's actually closer to the building than the right one even though there's a fence between the two). Look at the pin and the store/building/house itself and you'll almost always be able to figure out where you are actually supposed to be.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> How did you forget the correct rider?
> 
> Also, do I need to display the Uber sign on my vehicle?


Uber NOW requires a sign in the lower right corner of your windshield. Mine is lit.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

GaryWinFlorida said:


> Happens a lot. Make sure you have your MAPS or WAZE set to satellite view and not just the street map. It helps A LOT to see the actual building where you are picking pax up. Sometimes the pax will order the ride in their backyard and MAPS will take you to the street behind their house! Or MAPS will lead you to the wrong driveway (ie the office building next door because it's actually closer to the building than the right one even though there's a fence between the two). Look at the pin and the store/building/house itself and you'll almost always be able to figure out where you are actually supposed to be.


Happened to me today, would you believe the map was wrong by a few MILES!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Sueron said:


> Uber NOW requires a sign in the lower right corner of your windshield.


Really? I didn't get that memo!

I only display my trade dress where I am sure it is required by local regulation -- which for me is the airport and seaport. What is the point otherwise?

And even at the airport and seaport, displaying trade dress can present issues with people trying to hail me. I'd rather not display it at all.


----------



## Bluewaterbum (Nov 24, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> Main thing you need to know before you drive? The very good chance you won't make a profit doing this. Confirmed income tax time. But if you are a people person you will meet alot of people. Some of them are actually okay.


May I ask, was the no profit a paper no profit or did you lose money. If you lost money it would have shown up when you did your weekly accounting. Tax time you have write offs that could take your taxes to 0, but you still made money.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Learn where all of the public bathrooms are and at what times they are open


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Sueron said:


> Happened to me today, would you believe the map was wrong by a few MILES!


And so what did you do?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

GaryWinFlorida said:


> Happens a lot. Make sure you have your MAPS or WAZE set to satellite view and not just the street map. It helps A LOT to see the actual building where you are picking pax up. Sometimes the pax will order the ride in their backyard and MAPS will take you to the street behind their house! Or MAPS will lead you to the wrong driveway (ie the office building next door because it's actually closer to the building than the right one even though there's a fence between the two). Look at the pin and the store/building/house itself and you'll almost always be able to figure out where you are actually supposed to be.


I never really thought of it like that. See when a customer says they are at an address it could mean they are in the back of the building, the side or the front. What if the way they describe their location is very obscure and you can't understand it? Plus it's dark at night and they might have this weird description?


----------



## GaryWinFlorida (Jan 3, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I never really thought of it like that. See when a customer says they are at an address it could mean they are in the back of the building, the side or the front. What if the way they describe their location is very obscure and you can't understand it? Plus it's dark at night and they might have this weird description?


That's why satellite view helps so much. If you look at the exact location of the pin drop (not always accurate but usually is) then you can see exactly where they were when they ordered the ride. Obviously if they were in the back of a house they'll be meeting you in front ... they don't expect you to pull into the backyard!


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Here in San Diego, we have alot of alleys, especially around the beach areas, nav tells you go left into alley....learned to just go to the address shown(its always the street) and wait, call or text within 2-3 min....time runs out, cancel and go, get your 5.00


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Look at the incoming request before hitting accept. If there's not a correct address showing, don't accept the ride. I have had requests from people with a pickup location of "The United States", or "Madison, WI". I have learned from experience that these people don't actually know where they are, or how to use the app, and it is not worth the time to try, and often fail, tracking them down.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Bluewaterbum said:


> May I ask, was the no profit a paper no profit or did you lose money. If you lost money it would have shown up when you did your weekly accounting. Tax time you have write offs that could take your taxes to 0, but you still made money.


Every market is different of course, but in mine drivers will average less than 50 cents in earnings for every mile they put on their car if they accept most ride requests. Most I have talked to do so . Factor in the average cost to operate your car ( big debate) , plus around 30 % income tax on gross earnings among other things and it's a money losing proposition.
Again,every market different. I made a profit last year and am making a little one this year thus far but only by extreme cherry picking of rides. My acceptance rate of course is very low.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> Look at the incoming request before hitting accept. If there's not a correct address showing, don't accept the ride. I have had requests from people with a pickup location of "The United States", or "Madison, WI". I have learned from experience that these people don't actually know where they are, or how to use the app, and it is not worth the time to try, and often fail, tracking them down.


Actually with the new update I've had addresses show like that on the acceptance screen, but the map in the circle I had a good idea where they were. When the app started navigating, it had the name of where the pax was and the town name. So it's hit or miss on those anymore. I find a lot of pax are having not exactly accurate addresses since the latest update that just asks them 'where to?" Unless they've poked around the app a bit, they don't know before they order they can click on the start point and edit it. I had one this morning that was actually across the street from where they app said she was.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> I never really thought of it like that. See when a customer says they are at an address it could mean they are in the back of the building, the side or the front. What if the way they describe their location is very obscure and you can't understand it? Plus it's dark at night and they might have this weird description?


Most of the time the app will take you right to the pickup point in front of a residence, or a store, or an office building, or a hotel, etc. But every so often you'll pull up to the pickup and wait and the rider doesn't appear. No problem. You just call them and ask where they are. Sometimes they're on their way. Sometimes they're around the side or the back. Sometimes across the street. Or sometimes the pin dropped on the wrong block altogether. It's usually no trouble to ask for their location and figure out where they are. Most riders understand this is an Uber problem, not yours, and will be helpful, not antagonistic. One time the app took me to a location and when I contacted the rider he was a full 10 miles away. In that case you just ask the rider to please cancel or cancel the trip yourself.


----------



## UberNdallas (Oct 11, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Have you ever had a time where the Map lead you to the slightly wrong destination? What do you do in that case?


If it does just don't panic just stay calm and if you make a wrong turn your app will re route you almost immediately. If you just follow the the new route your rider prob won't even notice. If they do ask just say, "I made a wrong, turn "- sorry about that but the app rerouted us so we are good." I've never had anyone get mad. Just don't point out your mistakes. People are generally very understanding and friendly. You sound like a nice guy so you'll prob do very well. Don't let all these jaded drivers on here scare ya and if you have any other questions you can message me on here.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

UberNdallas said:


> If it does just don't panic just stay calm and if you make a wrong turn your app will re route you almost immediately. If you just follow the the new route your rider prob won't even notice. If they do ask just say, "I made a wrong, turn "- sorry about that but the app rerouted us so we are good." I've never had anyone get mad. Just don't point out your mistakes. People are generally very understanding and friendly. You sound like a nice guy so you'll prob do very well. Don't let all these jaded drivers on here scare ya and if you have any other questions you can message me on here.


Ha ha thanks. You're right maybe it's just better to not say that I made a wrong turn. I was thinking about apologizing, but now I realize that that would be saying too much.

Does Google Maps app ever stop working completely for a period of time?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

The most common issue I've had to deal with in Maps is that there is a slight lag in the GPS position -- so Maps doesn't know _exactly_ where are until you stop for a few seconds. And then, when you get a ping and turn on the Navigation, Maps often does a little 5-second freak-out telling you to turn left, turn right, make a U-turn, do a backflip, etc.

That just lasts a few seconds, so if I'm somewhere where my _exact_ location might be critical (like at the Port, or in a mall parking lot) I just STOP. I let Maps catch her breath, and then she takes me where I want to go.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Does Google Maps app ever stop working completely for a period of time?


The only problems I've had is when I lose cell coverage -- like in a tunnel, parking garage, etc.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

JimKE said:


> The only problems I've had is when I lose cell coverage -- like in a tunnel, parking garage, etc.


Right. That is what I'm thinking too. What did you do when you lost cell coverage for an extended period of time?


----------



## Goobr (Oct 31, 2016)

DRider85, you'll do fine. I'm about 4 weeks into it and having a blast,,, not making any money but I'm still learning.

~ Don't smoke in your car. I'm a smoker but don't do it in my Exploder. 
~ Don't use high powered air fresheners. A lot of peeps are turned off by that smell, me included. Use something neutral like Febreeze..
~ Keep your car clean, inside especially. This time of year it's hard and expensive to keep the outside spotless but there's no excuse in having a ratty interior. 
~ Be nice. Be nice until it's time to not be nice. ( 50 lbs of dog shite to anyone that knows where that quote came from)
~ Read your pax when they are getting in your car for the ride. IOWs, you'll know whether they are talkers, bullshitters or quiet. 

Gimme a shout if you have any other first timer question. I was nervous as a ***** in church on my first pick up. I didn't die, I'm still here.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DRider85 said:


> Right. That is what I'm thinking too. What did you do when you lost cell coverage for an extended period of time?


You've been asking questions, all of which can be answered just by reading this site, for a week now. You're overthinking it. Just drive.

Take photos (lots) if someone pukes.

Track your mileage (including inbetween trips--uber only tracks when pax is in the car).

Don't accept low rated pax (it will show on the request) until you have a cushion of good ratings since you're new. 4.7 and up us a good number.

The surge if any will show on the request also. Don't assume if you're in a surge area you're getting surge.

Everything else you just have to do. It's like riding a bicycle. All the theory in the world is not going to teach you how to do it without you getting on the bike yourself.


----------



## UberNdallas (Oct 11, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Ha ha thanks. You're right maybe it's just better to not say that I made a wrong turn. I was thinking about apologizing, but now I realize that that would be saying too much.
> 
> Does Google Maps app ever stop working completely for a period of time?


I've had good experience using WAZE. It will avoid traffic if possible and take the fastest route.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Why are you guys being non serious?


I think most of it's useful. It's nice to have some fun on this forum once in a... well all the time.


----------



## Lovedianej (Aug 7, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> So I just entered my banking info and I think I'm good to go. But I don't really see any instructions. I've been reading and I understand that you have to do certain things like log in, accept, and rate. I also understand that you should bring water and gum? I just have to ask if any of you forgot to do something required before your first drive. I need to be prepared so that I don't forget something.


Hello,
Just a couple quick tips I learned. 
1) If the navigation directs you to "Make a left/right turn" with no street name, it'll be either a parking lot, apartment complex or an alley.
2) When the navigation gives "United States" it will be either a train or bus station.
3) Forget the water and candy. The riders leave the garbage/open water bottles in the back of your car and if you get back to back rides you can't keep it clean. Opt for Android and IOS phone chargers instead.

Good luck!
Diane


----------



## Lovedianej (Aug 7, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> Look at the incoming request before hitting accept. If there's not a correct address showing, don't accept the ride. I have had requests from people with a pickup location of "The United States", or "Madison, WI". I have learned from experience that these people don't actually know where they are, or how to use the app, and it is not worth the time to try, and often fail, tracking them down.


I've learned that "United States" destinations are train stations...


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Lovedianej said:


> I've learned that "United States" destinations are train stations...


If there's a train station in Madison, I don't know about it.


----------



## Lovedianej (Aug 7, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> If there's a train station in Madison, I don't know about it.


I wouldn't know, I'm a Chicago driver and it's either a bus or train station here.


----------



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> How did you forget the correct rider?
> 
> Also, do I need to display the Uber sign on my vehicle?


Yes! And you'll need your airport credentials displayed under your TNC logo in the windshield.

It's a huge fine in California if your trade dress is not visible.


----------

